# Any 2011 Lease Openings Out There Yet?



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

If you have a lease with openings for 2011-2012, please shoot me a pm. We are a group of responsible and experienced bowhunters looking for a west texas/hill country area lease where we can take care of it and stay a while. Please let me know if you have something.


----------



## gwbowers (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a small hill country lease perfect for bowhunters if you are ok with 2 hunters on lease. 

Give me a call at 832.217.8883 or 936.588.2380: If I do not answer please leave message with # and I will return call with details.


----------

